# show and tell your tanks!!!



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I would love to see everybody's tanks!!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

-Mr.B


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> View attachment 1025914


thats mine!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Here are 2 of my tanks:

The Panda Tank:









And one of the Betta Tanks:









(I just saw, that it is also a ”Finding the Betta" picture )


----------



## Wolfee (Jan 26, 2021)

This is my tank that I just set up! Obviously the plants need to grow in and I’ll be adding some ground cover too! This is a five gallon, with a male betta, Pygmy corys and shrimp.


----------



## Finntastic (Dec 30, 2020)

I am not very proud of my tank.


----------



## Shoyu_Bettas808 (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm new to the forums and betta fish keeping but I am enjoying every part of it, guess you could say I got betta fever. My 5 female betta sorority tank with a few neon tetras and 4 ghost shrimps


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Feanor said:


> Here are 2 of my tanks:
> 
> The Panda Tank:
> View attachment 1025915
> ...


I like the 1th one!!!!


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

Finntastic said:


> I am not very proud of my tank.


People are very unlikely to judge on this forum 😊. You don’t have to share your tank but we understand there are monetary restraints, some people are still learning (like me) and I think there are a variety of tanks bettas can be happy in 😃.


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

This is my 1.35 gallon EZ care. It truly does make water changes easy, but is on the small side. It houses 1 female Elephant ear named Tonks and a tiny hitchhiker snail. I tried to Feng Shui in a new fake plant yesterday (the live is not doing so well but being “treated”) but I’m open to rearrangement suggestions.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

A draft in my head: you could set the heater more vertically, the swimming plant in that left corner together with the tube fixed beneath the waterline like a little hide (e.g. with suction cups, if that works).
The bottom plant and the dragon could be stuck in the gravel, so they just peek out of the substrate.
It‘s just a little tetris game - no need to try it of course !


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Ok here are my 4 betta tanks and my new non betta tank( fake plants in non tank will be selectively exchanged slowly) its a work in progress. Tank#1 Mando Tank#2 Clark Kent Tank#3 Bloom Tank#4 sorority girls Tank 
#5 Captain James T. Kirk and crew. (Going today or tomorrow and get the sunken enterprise)


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Anastasia3rd said:


> People are very unlikely to judge on this forum 😊. You don’t have to share your tank but we understand there are monetary restraints, some people are still learning (like me) and I think there are a variety of tanks bettas can be happy in 😃.


yep!!!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Kat50 said:


> Ok here are my 4 betta tanks and my new non betta tank( fake plants in non tank will be selectively exchanged slowly) its a work in progress. Tank#1 Mando Tank#2 Clark Kent Tank#3 Bloom Tank#4 sorority girls Tank
> #5 Captain James T. Kirk and crew. (Going today or tomorrow and get the sunken enterprise)


looks good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Feanor said:


> Here are 2 of my tanks:
> 
> The Panda Tank:
> View attachment 1025915
> ...


on the first one whats the plants on the top?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Wolfee said:


> This is my tank that I just set up! Obviously the plants need to grow in and I’ll be adding some ground cover too! This is a five gallon, with a male betta, Pygmy corys and shrimp.
> View attachment 1025925


how do you get your moss balls to float?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

@ Mr. B: That is mostly_ Salvinia minima_ (Common salvinia), a small floating plant.

On the right you might see a ball of _Riccia fluitans_ (Crystalwort) and there‘s also a few _Limnobium laevigatum _(Amazon frogbit).


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Feanor said:


> @ Mr. B: That is mostly_ Salvinia minima_ (Common salvinia), a small floating plant.
> 
> On the right you might see a ball of _Riccia fluitans_ (Crystalwort) and there‘s also a few _Limnobium laevigatum _(Amazon frogbit).


where did you get them?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Feanor said:


> @ Mr. B: That is mostly_ Salvinia minima_ (Common salvinia), a small floating plant.
> 
> On the right you might see a ball of _Riccia fluitans_ (Crystalwort) and there‘s also a few _Limnobium laevigatum _(Amazon frogbit).


thanks!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh, from an aquaintance. And the Riccia in vitro from a shop online here in Germany.

I wish I could send you some as I constantly have too many of them - but I live in Europe.

I am sure you would get some Salvinia online or via the forum?! They are the easiest to keep.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Feanor said:


> Oh, from an aquaintance. And the Riccia in vitro from a shop online here in Germany.
> 
> I wish I could send you some as I constantly have too many of them - but I live in Europe.
> 
> I am sure you would get some Salvinia online or via the forum?! They are the easiest to keep.


okay!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Kat50 said:


> Ok here are my 4 betta tanks and my new non betta tank( fake plants in non tank will be selectively exchanged slowly) its a work in progress. Tank#1 Mando Tank#2 Clark Kent Tank#3 Bloom Tank#4 sorority girls Tank
> #5 Captain James T. Kirk and crew. (Going today or tomorrow and get the sunken enterprise)


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

My 20g tank im trying to build it up with live plants- betta bulbs, some supposedly dwarf grass i ordered from amzn but its not dwarf grass haha, has some lily plants growing in it too that i acquired from a friends guppy pond. I also use it as a source of infusoria.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

SoCalBetta said:


> View attachment 1026025
> View attachment 1026026
> 
> 
> My 20g tank im trying to build it up with live plants- betta bulbs, some supposedly dwarf grass i ordered from amzn but its not dwarf grass haha, has some lily plants growing in it too that i acquired from a friends guppy pond. I also use it as a source of infusoria.


Nice!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Love and am enjoying this thread.  

As a reminder, there is also a sticky. I'd like to encourage all of you to share your tanks there, too Planted Tank Show and Tell!!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Love and am enjoying this thread.
> 
> As a reminder, there is also a sticky. I'd like to encourage all of you to share your tanks there, too Planted Tank Show and Tell!!


yes I love it to!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Wolfee said:


> This is my tank that I just set up! Obviously the plants need to grow in and I’ll be adding some ground cover too! This is a five gallon, with a male betta, Pygmy corys and shrimp.
> View attachment 1025925


dos the Pygmy corys get along good?


----------



## Mia Nelson (Feb 14, 2021)

Here’s my fisher’s 3.5 gal tank. He’s my only betta and I’m new to betta fish. I wanna add some more plants to it. (I just did a fresh fill so he’s not in the tank yet) (Also still waiting in the heater it got delayed. Hopefully I’ll have it in my Monday)


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Mia Nelson said:


> Here’s my fisher’s 3.5 gal tank. He’s my only betta and I’m new to betta fish. I wanna add some more plants to it. (I just did a fresh fill so he’s not in the tank yet) (Also still waiting in the heater it got delayed. Hopefully I’ll have it in my Monday)
> View attachment 1027015


welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Mia Nelson said:


> Here’s my fisher’s 3.5 gal tank. He’s my only betta and I’m new to betta fish. I wanna add some more plants to it. (I just did a fresh fill so he’s not in the tank yet) (Also still waiting in the heater it got delayed. Hopefully I’ll have it in my Monday)
> View attachment 1027015


Just wanted to let you know to keep and eye on your blue cave. I had the same one and my husband noticed when I was cleaning it and a few silk plants that the paint was coming off. There was a huge spot on the inside. Cute tank I have/ had both of your cave and tube.


----------



## Mia Nelson (Feb 14, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> Just wanted to let you know to keep and eye on your blue cave. I had the same one and my husband noticed when I was cleaning it and a few silk plants that the paint was coming off. There was a huge spot on the inside. Cute tank I have/ had both of your cave and tube.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Lydia Mohr (Feb 12, 2021)

Mr. B said:


> I would love to see everybody's tanks!!










Flurry’s 10 gallon! He’s all by himself


----------



## Lydia Mohr (Feb 12, 2021)

Wolfee said:


> This is my tank that I just set up! Obviously the plants need to grow in and I’ll be adding some ground cover too! This is a five gallon, with a male betta, Pygmy corys and shrimp.
> View attachment 1025925


Oh now that is a NICE picture


----------



## Lydia Mohr (Feb 12, 2021)

Lydia Mohr said:


> View attachment 1027070
> Flurry’s 10 gallon! He’s all by himself


Also planning on adding an Indian almond leaf, a betta leaf hammock, a bundle of floating anacharis elodea, and 8 Marimo balls


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Lydia Mohr said:


> View attachment 1027070
> Flurry’s 10 gallon! He’s all by himself


that looks good!!!


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Mia Nelson said:


> Here’s my fisher’s 3.5 gal tank. He’s my only betta and I’m new to betta fish. I wanna add some more plants to it. (I just did a fresh fill so he’s not in the tank yet) (Also still waiting in the heater it got delayed. Hopefully I’ll have it in my Monday)
> View attachment 1027015


Very cute tank, but don't do 100% water changes and don't take him out, its less stressful for him, and your tank wont loose beneficial bacteria


----------



## Shoyu_Bettas808 (Jan 8, 2021)

5 Female betta sorority tank with 11 neon tetras
















20 gallon divided tank for my two males


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Shoyu_Bettas808 said:


> View attachment 1027927
> 
> 5 Female betta sorority tank with 11 neon tetras
> View attachment 1027928
> ...


I love that tank!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Feanor said:


> Here are 2 of my tanks:
> 
> The Panda Tank:
> View attachment 1025915
> ...


I LOVE both tanks! The Panda tank is stunning!


----------



## Shoyu_Bettas808 (Jan 8, 2021)

Mr. B said:


> I love that tank!


Thanks, the tank in your avatar is what I initially wanted to go for, but live plants are expensive


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

up to date pic of my 10 gallon:


----------



## Alegretto (Mar 21, 2021)

Added some more real plants! Bobbert especially loves his salvinia minima that just came in


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Alegretto said:


> Added some more real plants! Bobbert especially loves his salvinia minima that just came in
> View attachment 1029163


Is that water wisteria on the right? Bettas love to hide in it I have to throe some of mine away becos I have to many!


----------



## Alegretto (Mar 21, 2021)

Mr. B said:


> Is that water wisteria on the right? Bettas love to hide in it I have to throe some of mine away becos I have to many!


It is indeed! I also have two java ferns (one regular, one narrow leaf), and an anubias. The other three are silk plants, but its looking more and more likely that they’ll be cycled out in favor of more real plants in the near future...


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> up to date pic of my 10 gallon



Very nice! Even with a door sill plate😁!


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

my 5g tank


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

iamsanti said:


> my 5g tank
> View attachment 1029187


I like the little plants!


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Mr. B said:


> View attachment 1025914


Oh! So pretty! How many gallons?


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

iamsanti said:


> my 5g tank
> View attachment 1029187


Oh I love it! 💕💕💕


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Alegretto said:


> Added some more real plants! Bobbert especially loves his salvinia minima that just came in
> View attachment 1029163


So pretty! I love your betta. 💙


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Shoyu_Bettas808 said:


> View attachment 1027927
> 
> 5 Female betta sorority tank with 11 neon tetras
> View attachment 1027928
> ...


You have some really pretty betta's!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Mother Of Fish said:


> Oh! So pretty! How many gallons?


It is a 10 g.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Mr. B said:


> It is a 10 g.


I love it.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Mother Of Fish said:


> I love it.


Thank you! We have spent $140+ on it!


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Mr. B said:


> Thank you! We have spent $140+ on it!


It is beautiful.


----------

